# iPhone 6 - have to log in every single visit



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I've looked and don't know if this has been mentioned elsewhere...

Every time I visit TCF from my iPhone I have to log in again. I'm running iOS version 8.3. No problem from iPad running same iOS version.

Any fix for this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm on an iPhone 6 & 8.3 but never have to manually log in.

Did you check the remember box & store the info?


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Yes, I've checked the "Remember Me" box. I'll try it again.

I use this bookmark to access the site, if that makes any difference:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I had that problem on my 5S and again on my 6. Strangely, it has seemed to fix itself in the last day it two.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It would not be anything on our end, thats for sure. Sounds like a cookie issue. 

Not sure on the iPhone, but find your cookies and delete all the TCF ones and then come back and login in with the box checked and see if that does it.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

When I've had this kind of issue, sometimes it is because I put myself in Private Browsing Mode without realizing it. Cookies don't stick in Private Mode.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

59er said:


> When I've had this kind of issue, sometimes it is because I put myself in Private Browsing Mode without realizing it. Cookies don't stick in Private Mode.


Thanks 59er. I don't know if I saw your post and didn't follow up or if I just missed it 

I was looking up something on my iPhone tonight (more than a year after I posted this thread, and have suffered through this issue ever since!), and the site I was on told me I needed to turn off Private Browsing mode to use their site. Hmm. I was familiar with Private Browsing on a Mac but wasn't really aware of the feature on iOS.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203036

So, I turned it off and waited. Problem solved. :up:


----------

